# Mech Power 2hp 4gal compressor won’t automatically run Switch problem



## cncdean (8 mo ago)

Hello everyone,
I recently picked up this compressor, it’s a mech power that’s a model M90002. 
what it does is inside the switch doesn’t automatically pop up to start the compressor when the pressure gets low. To begin to turn it on I lift up on a rocker switch under the cover and it’ll turn on. Once it’s going I can put the cap back on and turn the switch on and off just fine as it’s running. But as soon as it fills up and stops running, I release the air and it doesn’t start up on its own. I have to take the cover off and use a screw driver under the rocker arm to get it to engage. 
then it’ll run fine and I put the cover on. I can push the off button and it’ll shut off. I can pull the on/off button and it’ll start up But once it’s full and cuts off, when the air is drained it doesn’t start back up without assistance.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

it might be fun to find parts for this one..
Singapore...
where did you buy it from? what retailer?
snap a good pix of it for us as well as the motor start switch...
on most of the compressors if it is out of warranty you can use a square D start switch.


----------



## cncdean (8 mo ago)




----------



## cncdean (8 mo ago)

The rectangular black piece that’s outlined in yellow is what you pull up to turn it on.
Can you explain a little about using a square D to operate instead? 
thanks


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the square d units are a better design.
what is the pressure on the compressor?
as well as the voltage?


----------



## MacMcMacmac (9 mo ago)

I'd lube it up with some WD40 and manually cycle the switch to break up any corrosion and get the lube into any dry pivot points. Do this with the power disconnected and keep the lube away from the contacts. If that doesn't solve the problem, you can swap out the switch for any number of other types with an on/off lever or knob. You might have to adjust your pressure afterwards but most are set up around 125psi cutout in my experience.


----------



## cncdean (8 mo ago)

iowagold said:


> the square d units are a better design.
> what is the pressure on the compressor?
> as well as the voltage?


Voltage is 110 and pressure is 125psi. 
These are some that I found that may work.


----------

